# Gentoo non parte

## domx

Salve ragazzi, scusate se apro un altro topic ma sto avendo un po' di problemi nell'installazione di gento...

ora quando le faccio fare il boot, inizia a caricare ma a un certo punto rimane fermo su "starting local" e si blocca così.

Secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto? Ho seguito la guida passo per passo, i file di configurazione dovrebbero essere tutti a posto..

ciao e grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

nessuno mi saprebbe aiutare?

----------

## bi-andrea

Per aiutarti io ho bisogno per esempio sapere com'è scritto /etc/fstab e /boot/grub/menu.lst

il kernel come lo hai creato usando genkernel o te lo sei complitato tu?

Quanti dischi usi?

----------

## darkmanPPT

sappi che dentro /var/log/

ci sono un po' di log di sistema.

ad esempio, dopo aver riscontrato tale problema, reboota con il cd di gentoo (o qualsiasi altro tu abbia). monta la partizione e vai a vedere i log di sistema cosa ti dicono.

ad esempio: messages e dmesg dovrebbero darti informazioni importanti.

posta qui le ultime righe. vediam di che errore si tratta.

----------

## domx

ecco a voi:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda7      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc               /proc           proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

uso il grub di fedora per caricarla:

```
# grub.conf generated by anaconda

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You do not have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /boot/vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/sda1

#          initrd /boot/initrd-[generic-]version.img

#boot=/dev/sda

default=0

timeout=3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#hiddenmenu

title Fedora (2.6.38.6-27.fc15.i686)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38.6-27.fc15.i686 ro root=UUID=8b85921d-6b89-4f34-8429-54e4cfd037e4 rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_LVM rd_NO_MD rd_NO_DM LANG=it_IT.UTF-8 SYSFONT=latarcyrheb-sun16 KEYBOARDTYPE=pc KEYTABLE=it rhgb quiet

   initrd /boot/initramfs-2.6.38.6-27.fc15.i686.img

title Microsoft Windows

   root        (hd0,1)

   savedefault

   makeactive

   chainloader

title Linux Mint

   root (hd0,4)

   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-2-686 ro root=/dev/sda5

   initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-2-686

title Gentoo

   root (hd0,6)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda7

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

ho un solo disco e gentoo è installato in /dev/sda7

ultime righe /var/log/messages:

```
Jun  5 14:18:41 localhost agetty[9647]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:41 localhost agetty[9646]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9648]: /dev/tty3: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9649]: /dev/tty6: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9650]: /dev/tty5: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9651]: /dev/tty1: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9652]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:18:51 localhost agetty[9653]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9655]: /dev/tty6: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9654]: /dev/tty3: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9656]: /dev/tty5: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9657]: /dev/tty1: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9658]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:01 localhost agetty[9659]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9660]: /dev/tty6: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9662]: /dev/tty1: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9661]: /dev/tty3: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9663]: /dev/tty5: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9665]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:11 localhost agetty[9664]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9666]: /dev/tty6: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9667]: /dev/tty1: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9668]: /dev/tty3: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9669]: /dev/tty5: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9670]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:21 localhost agetty[9671]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9672]: /dev/tty6: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9673]: /dev/tty1: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9674]: /dev/tty5: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9676]: /dev/tty4: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9675]: /dev/tty3: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:31 localhost agetty[9677]: /dev/tty2: not a character device

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Jun  5 14:19:41 localhost init: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

ultime righe /var/log/dmegs:

```
Registering the dns_resolver key type

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2399.970 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf800 irq 14

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf808 irq 15

ata1.01: NODEV after polling detection

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH10L, FC09, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD320KJ, CP100-12, max UDMA7

ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH10L    FC09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD320KJ  CP10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.18

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.05.29-rc1 Tue. Dec. 7 17:00:00 PDT 2010

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.05-k0

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.20

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 4 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfdfff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000fe00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000fd00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000fc00

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000fb00

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

scsi4 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.19.1-ioctl (2011-01-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

fuse init (API version 7.16)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

EXT2-fs (sda7): warning: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

```

grazie  :Wink: 

P.S.: ah, ho usato genkernel...

----------

## darkmanPPT

mi pare di capire quindi che non siano problemi con il kernel.

mi pare di capire che tutto si carica senza problemi o errori di ogni genere e l'unica cosa è dopo l'avvio di local non ti fa vedere il login.

uhm....

ma su che cosa gira la tua installazione di gentoo?

io cercando con google ho trovato questa cosa qui.

http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2006-08/msg00924.html

non so se sia esattamente il tuo caso, ma sembra lo stesso identico tuo errore.

prova a vedere...

----------

## karato

ciao,

ho avuto anche io questo problema...

se hai creato a parte la partizione di /boot devi montarci il  Filesystem Ext2.

df -h e vedi se la partition-table è corretta... 

prova a fare questo controllo e vedi come va..

bye bye

----------

## pierino_89

Io vedo che non gli piacciono i device dei vari tty, quindi andando a naso /dev/ contiene roba non valida e probabilmente non parte udev.

----------

